# Sgt Maj Christopher Nelms



## Gunpowder (Aug 3, 2018)

R.I.P Sgt Maj Nelms...

Army Delta Force sergeant major dies during free-fall parachute training


----------



## AWP (Aug 3, 2018)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 3, 2018)

I am so very sorry to read this.  Prayers of healing of sorrow and sadness to his family and friends.

Rest in God's peace Sergeant Major.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 3, 2018)

Godspeed


----------



## Gunz (Aug 3, 2018)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## tornsoul (Aug 3, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> R.I.P Sgt Maj Nelms...
> 
> Army Delta Force sergeant major dies during free-fall parachute training


RIP, prayers for his family...Celebrate his life...


----------



## Centermass (Aug 4, 2018)

Damn.

Rest easy Sergeant Major.

~S~


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 4, 2018)

RIP, SGT. MAJ!


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 4, 2018)

Rest in Peace.....


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 4, 2018)

What a loss... and what a soldier. He’s got to be one of the most highly decorated men of the GWOT... RIP SGM.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 4, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## HALO99 (Aug 5, 2018)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 5, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## NikNifSik (Aug 5, 2018)

Reading the Army Times write-up and seeing a glimpse of this warrior's accolades makes it clear we lost one of our best. RIP SGM Nelms.


----------



## Dame (Aug 5, 2018)

Rest in peace.


----------

